# christian bale is hardly chadlite and the only reason why some people mention him here is american psycho



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 3, 2021)

I don't see it anymore, so often, but I think there are users who think it's on the same level in looks like pitt, cruise, dicaprio, depp or god forbid on male models level just because american psycho is their favorite film. Even Arvid mogs Bale hard.

this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.














Even its best feature like Zygos are nothing thanks to downgrowth. A eyes are hooded with forward growth supras and browbone, but its orbital socket is equally round with low pfl.

Reminder this is the perfect forward growth supras and infras looks like.


----------



## cloUder (Dec 3, 2021)

0


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 3, 2021)

He looks godly in motion but htn in pics


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 3, 2021)

Mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 3, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> He looks godly in motion but htn in pics


Why hmm


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2021)

Robert Pumpkin is hardly chadlite and the only reason why some people mention him here is because of his time online record​
this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.





Even its best feature like Zygos are nothing thanks to downgrowth.

Reminder this is the perfect forward growth supras and infras looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 3, 2021)

Autism.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 3, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Why hmm


The reason you think he looks good in the motion is because hes a good actor and he plays characters like Batman. 
come on


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> The reason you think he looks good in the motion is because hes a good actor and he plays characters like Batman.
> come on


I am not that retarded you know


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Robert Pumpkin is hardly chadlite and the only reason why some people mention him here is because of his time online record​
> this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
> sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.
> View attachment 1425065
> ...


nice argument


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Robert Pumpkin is hardly chadlite and the only reason why some people mention him here is because of his time online record​
> this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
> sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.
> View attachment 1425065
> ...


@USER0213 thoughts ? He warned u gamma.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 3, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> nice argument


OP the only DENT i'm WORRIED about is thE dent in MY penis AFTER i have SEX with ALL of the BLACK niggers (female) in THE world with my BWC(big white cock(14 inches))


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 3, 2021)

looks high class af in AS/TDK. also his career is a study in the physique pill, he legit can look like an ugly old man if he is fat enough.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Robert Pumpkin is hardly chadlite and the only reason why some people mention him here is because of his time online record​
> this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
> sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.
> View attachment 1425065
> ...


What's your problem? 
What did I even do to you?


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> OP the only DENT i'm WORRIED about is thE dent in MY penis AFTER i have SEX with ALL of the BLACK niggers (female) in THE world with my BWC(big white cock(14 inches))


How to embrace your muttness:

- Don't ever call yourself "white", "med", "european" or "caucasian"
- Hide the evidence that might show you're whiter than you pretend you are
- Looksmax to look mutter (tan and squintmax to look more amerindian)
- Promote interracial relationships and BBC porn.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 3, 2021)

Christian bale is a faggot


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> I don't see it anymore, so often, but I think there are users who think it's on the same level in looks like pitt, cruise, dicaprio, depp or god forbid on male models level just because american psycho is their favorite film. Even Arvid mogs Bale hard.
> 
> this guy is literally downgrowth as fuck with zero ramus.
> sparse eyebrows, long philtrum, thin lips, pinocchio nose tip, zero coloring.
> ...







dnr, he looks good and gets pussy


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> What's your problem?
> What did I even do to you?


i was in the midst of disabling my account since i want to be done with being in incel forums as it keeps pushing me further into depression.I also recently bought a pair of dumbells with some barbells to begin getting in shape to join the army but 2 days ago i broke down in front of my sister and started crying and even tried to kiss her on the cheek, but she moved her face away and i accidenally kissed her partially on the lips which was my first kiss.It all started when i drove both of us home from doing some grocery shopping and i accidentally backed up into another car with some black woman when i tried to park.The woman pulled up in front of us and called my sister a bitch,so in her defense i called her a bitch as well while my sister told me to shutup.The lady later came out of the car with her phone probably intending to record a confrontation ,she demanded an apology from me but i just started cursing her out and my sister had to placate her by saying i was mentally ill and after a while she conceded and left.I was just stunned how even though i came to my sister's defense she was angry at me for saying anything.She told me that it's dangerous to yell back at these black people especially in the projects because they're crazy and might know people who have guns and this happened close to where we live .I kind of started crying and saying i was sorry,all my loneliness and frustrations from all these years were flowing out of me and this was the first time i cried in years.I ended up hugging and kissing her and she patted my back and told me it was ok and to get some rest.Fast forward two days later,my parents ordered two new sofa's and they were coming today ,so we had to throw our old ones out from the 5th floor with a tiny elevator.So my sister called her black "coworker' and he and I hauled the heavy sofa's downstairs.While i was catching a breath,the guy who I've never spoken to very much before told me "so I've heard you went driving recently" and i just said "yeah" and laughed it off i thought nothing of this phrase until we were done and i went back into my room.Why would he ask me that?Yes,my sister gives me some driving lessons and she might have told him about that before but why would he bring it up now?especially with what happened a couple days ago.I can't help but feel that she told that guy about how i broke down crying and bore all my sadness to her,maybe she even did so mockingly.

I don't know man i just feel so angry and powerless to do anything.If i watched myself in a movie i'd probably say "why doesn't that guy just kill that motherfucker" but when it happens in real life with real consequences,things change.I feel like, even if i one day leave my family and go far away ,i will never be able to outrun my humiliation.

I just needed to vent,i'm probs still disabling my account so you might not hear from me again.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 3, 2021)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> gets pussy


so 90% of men.

reminder this forum thinks gosling and george clooney arent even HTN, so why is only someone who is an incel meme has an exception?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> i was in the midst of disabling my account since i want to be done with being in incel forums as it keeps pushing me further into depression.I also recently bought a pair of dumbells with some barbells to begin getting in shape to join the army but 2 days ago i broke down in front of my sister and started crying and even tried to kiss her on the cheek, but she moved her face away and i accidenally kissed her partially on the lips which was my first kiss.It all started when i drove both of us home from doing some grocery shopping and i accidentally backed up into another car with some black woman when i tried to park.The woman pulled up in front of us and called my sister a bitch,so in her defense i called her a bitch as well while my sister told me to shutup.The lady later came out of the car with her phone probably intending to record a confrontation ,she demanded an apology from me but i just started cursing her out and my sister had to placate her by saying i was mentally ill and after a while she conceded and left.I was just stunned how even though i came to my sister's defense she was angry at me for saying anything.She told me that it's dangerous to yell back at these black people especially in the projects because they're crazy and might know people who have guns and this happened close to where we live .I kind of started crying and saying i was sorry,all my loneliness and frustrations from all these years were flowing out of me and this was the first time i cried in years.I ended up hugging and kissing her and she patted my back and told me it was ok and to get some rest.Fast forward two days later,my parents ordered two new sofa's and they were coming today ,so we had to throw our old ones out from the 5th floor with a tiny elevator.So my sister called her black "coworker' and he and I hauled the heavy sofa's downstairs.While i was catching a breath,the guy who I've never spoken to very much before told me "so I've heard you went driving recently" and i just said "yeah" and laughed it off i thought nothing of this phrase until we were done and i went back into my room.Why would he ask me that?Yes,my sister gives me some driving lessons and she might have told him about that before but why would he bring it up now?especially with what happened a couple days ago.I can't help but feel that she told that guy about how i broke down crying and bore all my sadness to her,maybe she even did so mockingly.
> 
> I don't know man i just feel so angry and powerless to do anything.If i watched myself in a movie i'd probably say "why doesn't that guy just kill that motherfucker" but when it happens in real life with real consequences,things change.I feel like, even if i one day leave my family and go far away ,i will never be able to outrun my humiliation.
> 
> I just needed to vent,i'm probs still disabling my account so you might not hear from me again.


Copypasta your way into apology


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 3, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Copypasta your way into apology


Ur brain don't have the power to compute my statement.. I have warrior gene nd I can't tell u how much adrenaline u have during fight.. I litterly turn into a psychopath.. One time I went in on a guy with an axe thank god he ran away.. U don't feel pain and ur anger don't let u give up.. Its litterly like the berserk armour.. Only way to win from such person is to kill him tbh


----------



## cloUder (Dec 3, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> so 90% of men.
> 
> reminder this forum thinks gosling and george clooney arent even HTN, so why is only someone who is an incel meme has an exception?


gosling is mid-low tier normie


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Ur brain don't have the power to compute my statement.. I have warrior gene nd I can't tell u how much adrenaline u have during fight.. I litterly turn into a psychopath.. One time I went in on a guy with an axe thank god he ran away.. U don't feel pain and ur anger don't let u give up.. Its litterly like the berserk armour.. Only way to win from such person is to kill him tbh


Keep coping about my high turanid rapist iq im not bbc slave like Swc sandcelmuttcel


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Keep coping about my high turanid rapist iq im not bbc slave like Swc sandcelmuttcel


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1425083


Holy shit, the amount of faggetry it's insane

Back in the days, we used to bully the disliked users off easily. Now i can only see the faggots circlejerking themselves such as @WontStopNorwooding and @Rupert Pupkin (there are many more users), they quadripled like rabbits and carnivorous animals were gone extinct metaphorically speaking.

Also, not to forget the greycels - In one thread he's begging me to answer his question (not even giving me a reaction), and in another, he's calling me bluepilled and names. @cloUder you are manipulative piece of shit anyways


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> so 90% of men.
> 
> reminder this forum thinks gosling and george clooney arent even HTN, so why is only someone who is an incel meme has an exception?


it was more of a joke, I get what you mean, I agree that the ratings on this forum are all over the place and often don't make sense


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2021)

good zygos
angularity 
thin nose form front
tall chin
muh downward growth jflll
he looked good in american pyscho
just jfl at you


----------



## Deleted member 16197 (Dec 3, 2021)

christian bale has handsome eyes tho....


----------

